# Mister Metokur's new video about furry fandom



## Gradiusgadwin (Sep 8, 2019)

I'll just leave this here

www.bitchute.com: MisterMetokur


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170463537233186816


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 8, 2019)

Isn't Metokur aka Internet Aristocrat one of the original Gamergate bigwigs and Bitchute the video hoster nazis use if they get banned from Youtube?

...yeah, gonna pass on watching that, sorry.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 8, 2019)

It really is astonishing, the lengths to which some people can and will mutilate themselves in order to satisfy some ephemeral itch or desire. Admittedly, that's the first time I've ever heard of anyone doing that using copious amounts of dry ice.

As for Metokur's portrayal of everything so far, it's about what you'd expect out of him: content that fixates on the weird and unusual for shock humour, especially when it involves vocal minorities leaving behind quite the publicly-available documentation of their antics for him to follow.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 8, 2019)

Gryphoneer said:


> Isn't Metokur aka Internet Aristocrat one of the original Gamergate bigwigs and Bitchute the video hoster nazis use if they get banned from Youtube?
> 
> ...yeah, gonna pass on watching that, sorry.



Good to know.
I was going to pass just based on the thumbnail.


----------



## zidders (Sep 8, 2019)

The best thing to do is ignore this guy. Does the fandom have issues? Yeah and from what I've seen plenty of people in the furry fandom are calling those issues out.


----------



## Alondight (Sep 9, 2019)

Episode 1?  Oh boy, this is gonna be a wild ride. Always interesting to see how extreme some furries are.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nice, bleach in the thumbnail


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 10, 2019)

Who is dis dude?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 10, 2019)

And this is why we have salty furries in the fandom, because people like that exist in it.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 10, 2019)

What kind of site is that


----------



## Alondight (Sep 10, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Who is dis dude?


An idiot on the internet who laughs at other idiots on the internet, basically.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 10, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Who is dis dude?


kiwifarms darling, ex-big name gamergater, far-right chud

keemstar for nazis, basically


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 10, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> What kind of site is that


"free speech" competitor to youtube

read: video hoster that caters to nazis


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 11, 2019)

Gryphoneer said:


> Isn't Metokur aka Internet Aristocrat one of the original Gamergate bigwigs and Bitchute the video hoster nazis use if they get banned from Youtube?
> 
> ...yeah, gonna pass on watching that, sorry.


You seem oddly invested in this conversation for someone who claims they're not interested in the subject matter. Are you sure you're not trying to compensate for something to save face?


----------



## Peach's (Sep 11, 2019)

Isn't he like, a fascist, I remember watching one of his videos explicitly going on about the virtues of Nationalism. If he isn't he is far too adjacent for comfort.

Which is a shame because he has a pretty good sense of humor.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 12, 2019)

Peebes said:


> Isn't he like, a fascist, I remember watching one of his videos explicitly going on about the virtues of Nationalism. If he isn't he is far too adjacent for comfort.
> 
> Which is a shame because he has a pretty good sense of humor.


I wouldn't know, as I haven't seen this video you're referring to.

Knowing how his videos are presented though, are you sure it wasn't a hard tongue-in-cheek satire?


----------



## Alondight (Sep 12, 2019)

Peebes said:


> Isn't he like, a fascist, I remember watching one of his videos explicitly going on about the virtues of Nationalism. If he isn't he is far too adjacent for comfort.
> 
> Which is a shame because he has a pretty good sense of humor.


His political alignment is... unclear and chaotic, to say the least. He has this very offensive humor akin to South Park and Drawn Together, and he loves making fun of Feminists, 'SJWs', LGBTQ+ people, BLM, Furries, Bronies, but also Jordan Peterson fans, Ben Shapiro, Sargon of Akkad/the 'Sketptics', the QAnon cult... everyone. So people are quick to call him everything from an SJW to a Nazi.


----------



## Peach's (Sep 12, 2019)

Alondight said:


> His political alignment is... unclear and chaotic, to say the least. He has this very offensive humor akin to South Park and Drawn Together, and he loves making fun of Feminists, 'SJWs', LGBTQ+ people, BLM, Furries, Bronies, but also Jordan Peterson fans, Ben Shapiro, Sargon of Akkad/the 'Sketptics', the QAnon cult... everyone. So people are quick to call him everything from an SJW to a Nazi.



his political alignment is Reactionary with a capital R, Reactionaries are inherently conservative at least, usually more so


----------



## Alondight (Sep 12, 2019)

Peebes said:


> his political alignment is Reactionary with a capital R, Reactionaries are inherently conservative at least, usually more so


I'm not sure, he rarely goes into his political beliefs. His biggest concern seems to be Freedom, espescially on the Internet - absolute Freedom of Speech. That's why he goes after people who support Hate Speech laws and deplattforming for example, and supports Tulsi Gabbard over Trump, because she is suing Google, and he believes that these Social Media giants should have less rights to moderate their content.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 12, 2019)

lol, I stopped watching this guy years ago when I thought he had gotten stale (like many youtubers after a while unfortunately), he's still at it? how obsessed is he with furries?


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 12, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> lol, I stopped watching this guy years ago when I thought he had gotten stale (like many youtubers after a while unfortunately), he's still at it? how obsessed is he with furries?


Not terribly much. He just really likes going after the basket cases that stand out.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 13, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> You seem oddly invested in this conversation for someone who claims they're not interested in the subject matter. Are you sure you're not trying to compensate for something to save face?


Dunno how you read unusually big investment into my dismissive post, but go on.


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 13, 2019)

the salt of this one 
I have used bitchute  it works ………. just


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 13, 2019)

Gryphoneer said:


> Dunno how you read unusually big investment into my dismissive post, but go on.


Considering that said dismissive post was followed by loaded remarks regarding the content creator and the site they posted to, deserved or not, I'm just saying that that appears to indicate more investment on your part than you're willing to acknowledge. Hell, the fact that you even bothered to comment at all when it was fully within your right to ignore this thread as per your own recommendation suggests as much.

Feel free to prove me wrong on this.


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 13, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Who is dis dude?


he is a   no one


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Sep 17, 2019)

I watched the video.

Mr. Metokur has never been my favorite, but I’d watch him on occasion. His shtick is to be shocking and obnoxious, so I always took what he says with a grain of salt. He’s not being serious unless he’s talking about a legitimately dangerous person.

As for the dude that got his hands amputated, I saw the story update on Twitter. I thought it was because of a disease or an accident. I didn’t think it was self inflicted until that particular video brought it up. If it was, then that dude is kinda fucked.


----------



## Dolphanatic (Nov 17, 2019)

Gryphoneer said:


> Isn't Metokur aka Internet Aristocrat one of the original Gamergate bigwigs and Bitchute the video hoster nazis use if they get banned from Youtube?
> 
> ...yeah, gonna pass on watching that, sorry.





Marius Merganser said:


> Good to know.
> I was going to pass just based on the thumbnail.





Peebes said:


> Isn't he like, a fascist, I remember watching one of his videos explicitly going on about the virtues of Nationalism. If he isn't he is far too adjacent for comfort.
> 
> Which is a shame because he has a pretty good sense of humor.



You can disagree with Metokur's political views all you want, but just because he has some strong opinions doesn't mean he's a Nazi, nor does him criticizing the furry fandom mean his opinions are invalid. This tendency among people in the furry fandom to deflect blame and act morally superior whenever any amount of criticism is brought up only makes it easier for the things Metokur is pointing out to keep on happening. Any time someone tries to bring attention to serious issues in this fandom, people scream "Nazi!" and cover their ears, acting like that will somehow make the problems disappear. The fact that people are so quick to go after someone like Milo Yiannopoulos out of fear of getting some bad press while people like Kero the Wolf get away with actual crimes for years should say a lot about how messed up the priorities and morals are for a lot of people in this fandom. As uncomfortable as it is to talk about, Metokur has a point. Until we as a collective community actually make an effort to fight back against disgusting behavior and call out people who deserve it, the furry fandom will only continue to have a horrible reputation.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 17, 2019)

Dolphanatic said:


> You can disagree with Metokur's political views all you want, but just because he has some strong opinions doesn't mean he's a Nazi, nor does him criticizing the furry fandom mean his opinions are invalid. This tendency among people in the furry fandom to deflect blame and act morally superior whenever any amount of criticism is brought up only makes it easier for the things Metokur is pointing out to keep on happening. Any time someone tries to bring attention to serious issues in this fandom, people scream "Nazi!" and cover their ears, acting like that will somehow make the problems disappear. The fact that people are so quick to go after someone like Milo Yiannopoulos out of fear of getting some bad press while people like Kero the Wolf get away with actual crimes for years should say a lot about how messed up the priorities and morals are for a lot of people in this fandom. As uncomfortable as it is to talk about, Metokur has a point. Until we as a collective community actually make an effort to fight back against disgusting behavior and call out people who deserve it, the furry fandom will only continue to have a horrible reputation.


Agreed. I'm reminded of his commentary at the end of his Tumblrisms video about otherkin, wherein he had this to say:


----------



## Dakota_ (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm surprised no one's realized that Metokur's accidentally given himself a fursona with that video thumbnail.

I think we all need to draw that cute white cat in that distinctive hat engaging in some serious degeneracy.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 17, 2019)

New? This is almost two months old! It's not as good as his old videos, though.

I will say this, I do like his use of new visuals.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> Agreed. I'm reminded of his commentary at the end of his Tumblrisms video about otherkin, wherein he had this to say:


The worst of it is that this plague has been allowed to escape its Tumblr quarantine to more normal platforms like Twitter, and continues to spread.


----------

